# Tweety new KOREAN Cut - Tilting Tweety in Video



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello our SM Family!

We let Tweety go kinda scruffy and overgrown to do a video on how we do her Korean American Fusion cut. I include how we clip her body in this video.

Tweety shows off her *Tilting Twisting Tweety* cuteness both at the beginning and end of the video.

Videography was it's best for parts of it cuz I enlisted my DH to help with the camera and he was so caught up and shocked at how I was trimming so close to Tweety's face that he forgot to man the camera :blink:
*
A Little Sprinkle of Seoul and a Dash of California = SeoulCal Tweety*


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Some Still Pictures after the Video Shoot was finished


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww sooo cute, I love her little head tilts


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Hello our SM Family!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Hedi!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

For some reason I'm not seeing your video posted...but that little tweety of yours is so unbelievably gorgeous...I want her clone! Love love her!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is adorable! Great tutorial....thank you  .


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is adorable! And such a good girl while you're doing it!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is amazing. Tweety is so well behaved and cute.:wub:
I could never do that with Rylee because all she does is spin around in circles while I wash her and when I blow dry.

Excellent video.:chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This was awesome. Where did you buy the attachment combs for the clipper ? I checked on the Wahl website and am not sure that the combs (front) are metal and not plastic. I don't want the plastic ones. I use the 3 position on the clippler to do the body and don't go as far down on the legs. The advantage of going farther down on the legs like you do is that there is not as much hair left on the butt where the poop can get stuck.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh and I loved loved the way she turned her little face to look at you at the end of the video.:wub::wub: So so cute.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh is Tweety every adorable!! Just look at that little face!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for the nice feedback. It is nice that we have this nice community where we can all share in the love for ALL of each of our fur babies! The nice feedback also makes me less scared to put out more videos and blogs :wub: and TY

Janine -- you can get the entire comb set on Amazon or Petedge or Cherrybrook or Ryans Pet --- I think Petedge is having a sale where if you buy one Wahl SS comb you get ONE FREE.

If I had a choice for VANITY -- I would definitely not clip their bottoms the way I do in the video -- I WOULD love to use a LONGER SS Comb and give them a little buttilicious bodacious bottom --- :chili::aktion033: --- but you are right -- I keep them with a flat butt to keep it poop free

....but then again Koreans aren't really known for having a nice peachy bottom --- sigh....








MalteseJane said:


> This was awesome. Where did you buy the attachment combs for the clipper ? I checked on the Wahl website and am not sure that the combs (front) are metal and not plastic. I don't want the plastic ones. I use the 3 position on the clippler to do the body and don't go as far down on the legs. The advantage of going farther down on the legs like you do is that there is not as much hair left on the butt where the poop can get stuck.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hedy...you are beyond talented! Love the video and Tweety!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hedy - she looks adorable and what a terrific tutorial video. I think it's one of the best I've ever seen. :thumbsup: Great work. Really a labor of love obviously.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow:aktion033: that was so interesting, your little girl is precious:wub: you are so gifted in teaching. I wish I lived close to you, I would love to groom, but am to scared


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I bought the attachment combs from Amazon. PetEdge was asking 7 bucks for minimal order.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hedy---Enjoyed your video. Even though I can't use clippers myself, helps watching your grooming tips. 
Tweety is such good girl. :tender::wub2::tender:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fantastic! thank you so much. I will try this on Penny one day. I have the gear, just not quite there with cutting her face short yet


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Loved the video! I'm not sure I'm ready to go that short on Georgie, but it sure looks adorable on Tweety...SO enjoying the videos :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks again SM family. 

Funny facts I'll share here is that my older kids and I keep having these weird conversations --

KIDS: --- 
"Mom --- YOUR HAIR needs grooming if you are going to post these videos that you are making for us on YouTube -- "You really need to color out all of your OWN white hair back to dark brown/black cuz you look Old mom"


ME --- "Doesn't matter, cuz I'm not in the video" ---but I did dye color my hair for them, cuz my son became obsessed with trying to pull them out DURING CHURCH SERVICE  :w00t: :smpullhair::smmadder:

KIDS -- "but mom you are in your PJ's -- shame shame -- "

ME -- "Doesn't matter, cuz I'm not in the video"

KIDS -- "but mom, looking at the video -- your hands are giant, dry and OLD looking"  :smcry::hiding:
ME -- "MY HANDS ARE TOOLS NOT JEWELS" ...sigh :smtease::w00t:

I agree that it is pretty scary taking the face that short --- each time I set my mind to taking Pinky's face short -- I chicken out

I'll NEVER take Dolce that short cuz I think the rounder teddy bear face IS DOLCE's look

Pinky - NEXT in line for Korean face --- I'm gonna do her next and try and video record the transformation -- BUT NEED to muster up the courage to do --- :blink:...maybe...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Thanks again SM family.
> 
> Funny facts I'll share here is that my older kids and I keep having these weird conversations --
> 
> ...


Lol...my daughter is brutally painful with her so-called compliments. Now I do selective hearing!
Did I tell you already that I think your videos are great...superb Hedy...great work!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Thanks again SM family.
> 
> Funny facts I'll share here is that my older kids and I keep having these weird conversations --
> 
> ...


Wha!? Your kids are so silly!

Honestly, from what I can see the in videos, I think you sound very young-and you don't have old lady arms or hands. I was thinking you were in your 20's! And your hands are graceful and lady like.

Family......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great video. Best I've seen on the Korean cut. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Loved watching the transformation, but I don't think I could ever have the patience to do that! None of mine will sit still that long :blush:

You are my hero. :thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great video!!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I loved watching your video with Tweety! I haven't had the courage to try that yet on Annie but when I do I'll be watching this video for instructions on how to do it. Unfortunately four of my pups are boys, and the only other girl is Jazz my Golden. I had both of my Shih Tzus in full show coats and eventually persuaded myself to clip them down which in one way was very hard but I was rewarded with much less grooming time, lol. Annie tho is so small that grooming isn't a chore at all so I will get my fill of her before cutting all the hair off. I watched your other videos and now do Annie's topknot like you do Dolce (I think is the one) with the hair tool. I of course don't know where I would get a tool such as that but I improvised and stuck a hemostat thru the topknot from the back and grabbed the hair closer to the end of the topknot and pulled it thru. Works like a charm and looks so cute. It does stay in nicely too.

Thanks for posting these videos. They are very informative to new groomers and even us old groomers pick up some tips that we never thought of!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

doggyluver5 said:


> I watched your other videos and now do Annie's topknot like you do Dolce (I think is the one) with the hair tool. I of course don't know where I would get a tool such as that but I* improvised and stuck a hemostat* thru the topknot from the back and grabbed the hair closer to the end of the topknot and pulled it thru. Works like a charm and looks so cute. It does stay in nicely too.
> 
> Thanks for posting these videos. They are very informative to new groomers and even us old groomers pick up some tips that we never thought of!


The hemostat is a genius idea!!

Here is the Amazon link for the tool, but I think the Hemostat is a great way to do it!! It's $4 isn with free shipping if you have Amazon Prime -- 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Purple-Heart-Decor-Ponytail-Styling/dp/B00899W8UO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_bt_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0BCPM537WJ3VPP7SWJKX]Amazon.com : 4 Pcs Purple Heart Decor Y Shape Hair Ponytail Styling Maker : Hair Clips : Beauty[/ame]


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Hedy, she is so beautiful and the video is awesome. You do such a great job and your dog remains so wonderfully calm through it all. 

I am so scared to do the grooming of my dog but your video has prompted me to think about trying to get the courage.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

LovelyLily said:


> Hedy, she is so beautiful and the video is awesome. You do such a great job and your dog remains so wonderfully calm through it all.
> 
> I am so scared to do the grooming of my dog but your video has prompted me to think about trying to get the courage.


Thanks so much for your encouragement. I am humbled as there are tons of wonderful groomers here on SM. Your nice words give ME courage to continue to try making a few more blog and vlog entries...it's kinda scary putting these 'out there'... thanks...:wub::blush:


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for your insightful video! I groom/haircuts all my furkids. Learned on my own through my mistakes and watching videos. I always learn something new. I especially appreciated how you cut around the face area. Always the more difficult part for me! I do want to ask ..how do you trim a long tail?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo adores listening to you LOL


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

4furkidsmom said:


> Thank you for your insightful video! I groom/haircuts all my furkids. Learned on my own through my mistakes and watching videos. I always learn something new. I especially appreciated how you cut around the face area. Always the more difficult part for me! I do want to ask ..how do you trim a long tail?



Wow == look at your adorable fur family in your siggie! Happy days at your house = EVERY DAY!

I bet with all those cute furry maltese, you are both great at grooming as well as FAST!! I feel like I get faster and more time efficient each year!

I rarely trim the tail == maybe 2x/year at most. I do the twisty-twisty-twisty and just snip the bit that hangs on the floor (after finish twisting, there will be just a big that might be an inch or so that is straggly that extends past floor length). 

It's basically the same way I clean up the really LONG TOP KNOT === twist and snip just the frayed edges on top with a blending shear. I don't like SHARP cuts on the tail nor the top knot === so this twisting and trimming JUST the leftover frays/strays is my choice.

This may not work for some though. Some pro-groomers like to have that very SHARP BLUNT cut, both on top knots and long tails.

Thanks for your feedback! I love your siggie and I am jealous that you have 6! I may need 2 more to fill out my pack :blink::w00t:





jmm said:


> Roo adores listening to you LOL


:wub::blush::wub: Wish Roo could come over and teach my kids == they make fun of me...sigh...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Roo would be an embarasssment! He's stripped down with a 4 blade for swim season!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hedy, the one thing I can't tell real clearly is where you stop the longer hair for the topknot and start making it short (with the red comb) on the back of the neck? I don't know if that's a clear question-- but I'm wondering where the top knot longer hair ends and the short neck hair begins? Do you blend it in and gradually get longer as you move up the back of the head and neck, or is there an abrupt long to short area? I'm going to be grooming today if I can get them bathed (and they'll stay still long enough for me to do so).

I'm so appreciative of everyone who has posted their grooming hints/tips and tutorials. I've watched them all, and they are wonderful learning tools. Now to get brave enough to implement them!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I plan on giving it a try for the first time this evening when I get home from work. I ordered the Bravura trimmer and the metal snap on clips for it, and received them today. Never cut her hair on my own but am inspired to give it a go after this video. 

Will be a long time before she will have enough hair for a top knot, but I plan on working towards it.

Looking forward to a response to Socalyte's question about the neck area transition. I had been wondering the same thing. 

Again, thanks for your awesome video.

Linda


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Hedy, the one thing I can't tell real clearly is where you stop the longer hair for the topknot and start making it short (with the red comb) on the back of the neck? I don't know if that's a clear question-- but I'm wondering where the top knot longer hair ends and the short neck hair begins? Do you blend it in and gradually get longer as you move up the back of the head and neck, or is there an abrupt long to short area? I'm going to be grooming today if I can get them bathed (and they'll stay still long enough for me to do so).
> 
> I'm so appreciative of everyone who has posted their grooming hints/tips and tutorials. I've watched them all, and they are wonderful learning tools. Now to get brave enough to implement them!


The neck area behind the topknot is a serious variable...preference based

I originally made a straight line from the rear point of one ear to the rear point of other ear on top and tied the EARS up into a bun and used that as a clear demarkation line...but if you see me doing her piggie tails at the end of this video == there is some new growth that is currently 1.5 inches long

The reason for this is I went up too high for my tastes so I am trying to scoot lower down the neck (BEHIND her top knot) and thus this clump of longer hair that I am trying to grow out into her topknot === 

I think I like it to go down lower and yes, you COULD blend it in == but a clear line from LONG TOP KNOT hair to SHORT NECK is fine and with long ear == none of it shows....hard to explain

The reason I am changing the neck line is that I cut PINKY's neck (using the rear ear point to rear ear point) and with Pinky's tiny pointy head/skull shape those hairs look frizzy cuz they show when she is facing the camera === so for PINKY I must also allow the neck line behind her topknot grow out to take it lower

With Tweety's head shape the ear to ear as the marking line is fine...it doesn't show when she is looking at the camera == all hidden

Sorry = but not sure this makes any sense === 

Good luck with grooming...I too am mustering up the courage to find the RIGHT time to CUT PINKY down to a tiny Korean cut face with long ears...it's hard to know what cut will look best on these little ones...:w00t:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

the other tip a pro groomer originally taught me is to put your hand on top of the dog's neck and have your fingers go from thumb pushing behind on ear...to the forefinger pushing behind the other ear (your Palm and hand will be on top of dog's head) ===and use that as a line...both fingers will feel the back of the ear and push all that hair forward and tie up or pin forward and use your hand as a line....

and you'll do the same on the front side of neck...

first picture is just now with Dolce == I will soon be recording her teddy face/town&country body soon === but my fingers are on both ears pushing all ear hair forward towards her nose ...and I clip against my hand....sorry poor photo == my photographer daughter is studying for final exams...

2nd pic is up Tweets neck going reverse being careful to stay parallel to skin around her neck/throat...but I go up pretty high in reverse cuz I take her pretty short == normally much shorter then what I did in the video shoot ...but i'd go right up to my hand === this is at fold of her neck just lower down her throat area..


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome explanation Hedy, and I had done just like you did with Tweety on the back of the neck, just not as short, and I like it just fine 

Linda & Jackie, I think you should post us some before and after pics...I'd love to see your handy work...Don't be shy! The first time is the scariest, but I have to admit, I get a little nervous every time.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, that does help, thanks Hedy! That would mean I'd always keep her hair in a topknot or it would look wrong. 

Lydia, I'll try to remember to take before and after pictures. Wish me luck! I'm definitely nervous, but $140+ a pop was getting pricey. Also, just the convenience of doing exactly what I want and when I want will be nice.

I'm in Southern California too, Hedy, so if you hear a loud noise it might be me screaming in frustration, LOL!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Definitely wishing you luck! and the pups will be much more relaxed at home 



socalyte said:


> Ok, that does help, thanks Hedy! That would mean I'd always keep her hair in a topknot or it would look wrong.
> 
> Lydia, I'll try to remember to take before and after pictures. Wish me luck! I'm definitely nervous, but $140+ a pop was getting pricey. Also, just the convenience of doing exactly what I want and when I want will be nice.
> 
> I'm in Southern California too, Hedy, so if you hear a loud noise it might be me screaming in frustration, LOL!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette is all bathed but I am not sure I have the nerve to start clipping her. I think I'll bathe Pippa first and try the body clipping on her before I try on Cozette. Cozette's coat is finer and silkier and will show mistakes more.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Ok, that does help, thanks Hedy! That would mean I'd always keep her hair in a topknot or it would look wrong.
> 
> Lydia, I'll try to remember to take before and after pictures. Wish me luck! I'm definitely nervous, but $140+ a pop was getting pricey. Also, just the convenience of doing exactly what I want and when I want will be nice.
> 
> I'm in Southern California too, Hedy, so if you hear a loud noise it might be me screaming in frustration, LOL!


Well then Jackie == I have to speak truth and share that those 'screams'...well there HAS BEEN, and WILL BE those screams coming out of here in OC too as I still experiment with the clipper and shears. 

My DAUGHTER, well she emitted the SHRILLER scream when i tried to even out Tweety's legs after the vet drew blood and shaved her nice long leg hairs ===

I was creatively sculpting poodle bracelets on Tweet :blink: when my teen shrilled and grabbed the scissors out of my hand :angry:=== hahahaha == she was right == Tweety looked a fool with them wanna be poodle bracelets :smilie_tischkante: === oh well == they've almost grown back out now...live and learn...

Sending SUPPORT WAVEs to ya === your fluffs are too cute, so I'm sure they'll turn out fine no matter how much or how little you decide to trim them

No doubt they'll be happier in your hands then at the groomers == and you could buy a new clipper or nice shear for yourself instead of paying the groomer :w00t::w00t::w00t:...and yes, I agree with Lydia...would love pics if you can manage to snap some...:thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I do have the nice purple Wahl clipper and metal combs like you have, and bought some nice curved shears, thinning and short trimming shears, so I think I'm ok with equipment. I also have the mini Wahl for things like feet. I can't bring myself to buy the Kool Pup (at least not yet). My dogs are small enough that it doesn't take long to dry them, and Pippa is so deathly afraid of the blowdryer as it is that I think anything that powerful would traumatize her, LOL.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to be honest, I was hesitant spending that much (and hubby thinks I'm nuts) but I'm in love with the kool pup. Bayleigh is always nervous with the blow dryer, but she's already gotten used to this one. Even though its a strong current, it seems softer somehow and I think the temperature is perfect! It allows you to get closer to them. 

I still haven't mastered the attachments as they seem to want to push the brush onto their bodies and that scares them. Operator error I'm sure! My granddaughter even asked me to use it on her and loved it too 



socalyte said:


> I do have the nice purple Wahl clipper and metal combs like you have, and bought some nice curved shears, thinning and short trimming shears, so I think I'm ok with equipment. I also have the mini Wahl for things like feet. I can't bring myself to buy the Kool Pup (at least not yet). My dogs are small enough that it doesn't take long to dry them, and Pippa is so deathly afraid of the blowdryer as it is that I think anything that powerful would traumatize her, LOL.


----------



## Pebbles33 (Nov 30, 2020)

Is it possible to re-upload the video? It claims viewing must be granted by owner and I would like to see it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pebbles33 said:


> Is it possible to re-upload the video? It claims viewing must be granted by owner and I would like to see it.


If you google maltese obsession, you should get a lot of hits on Hedy’s videos.


----------

